# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  I used to learn chinese but forgot everything - any help?

## gussev

Privet! 
   I am Russian, 24 years old, Moscow. 
  I used to learn chinese but forgot everything. 
  I would like to find a native chinese speaker who will agree to help me recall this amazing language. 
  If you are interested - send me a letter.  gussev@caravan.ru  
   Denis.

----------


## Anne

Privet, kak dela? 
I am Anne from Auckland. I can speak English and Chinese. I just started learning Russian so I am looking for someone who can help me to learn. Can we swap our language skills?  ::  
Poka,  
Ania

----------


## Pravit

Where do you know Chinese from?

----------


## Anne

I was born in China. I can speak chinese though I've been living in NZ for a long time. Chinese is one of useful languages in the world so I gotta keep it that's a skill anyway.  ::

----------


## Pravit

Ahh...I smell the Russian! Or in this case Chinese. 我也是汉人，但是我在美国出生.

----------


## Anne

cool.   ::

----------

